# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Dumm gelaufen x 15 (14)



## krawutz (26 Okt. 2020)




----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2020)

Da hatten einige einen wirklich schlechten Tag


----------



## poulton55 (27 Okt. 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz !


----------

